# Gas shutoff for fireplace



## WishIWasAPlumbr (Feb 17, 2010)

My new construction home has 3 fireplaces. All 3 have a shutoff valve located within 6' of the fireplace, all the same type - requiring a key to be inserted to turn the valve. For one of them, the shutoff is inside of an adjacent cabinet and not in plain sight.

The city inspection report (done before i purchased the home) says 'gas shutoff in downstairs fireplace'. I wasn't sure what this meant since all 3 have a shutoff valve. When I emailed the supervisor at the city he responded that the shutoff 'is not an allowable one. This type requires a “key” to open it which defeats the purpose of being able to shut it off in an emergency in the event the “key” is missing'. 

I have never heard of this. Is there some other type of shutoff that needs to be installed within 6' of the fireplace in addition to the key?

Any advice would be very much appreciated....


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

Requirements can vary city to city. That said, I just recently finished a major remodel that included the installation of a three sided fireplace - with a gas valve that requires a key. All was inspected and it was not an issue.


----------



## Big N8 (Oct 28, 2009)

That is correct each city can have their own little codes. I just need one for each item where it t's off the main.


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

Code or no Code common sense here if I had a gas fireplace that had a shutoff that needed a key I would permanently attach a key to it somehow or I would have a backup valve to be able to shut off fast no key.

I am not saying don't follow codes but go even one better. Just think about what you would do in an emergency. Thats all.

PS: I would also make sure everybody in the house knew where the valves are and what to do in an E.


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

your valve cannot be concealed in a cabinet


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

tpolk said:


> your valve cannot be concealed in a cabinet


 
I second that:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WishIWasAPlumbr (Feb 17, 2010)

I agree the cabinet thing is a problem, and I'm willing to move it out of the cabinet.

My confusion is that the inspector says the key-type valve is not allowable. I've never seen any other type of gas valve in a woodburning fireplace with a log lighter - i think they are installed that way to prevent it from being turned on by a child, etc. 

I've emailed the inspector and asked him to clarify what an allowable type is, or if multiple shut-offs are required.


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

It should have a Pilot light or electronic ignition safety built in that even though the main gas valve supply is open the safety circuit is still in play. 

There are tamper proof gas valves that kids can not operate but can be operated by adults by pushing a spring type lock and moving the control handle. Can not remember the company or name it's been a while back.


----------



## log_doc_rob (Sep 5, 2009)

Just to set the record straight, that valve is a "service" shut off, not an "emergency" shut off. If you have an emergency, you need to evacuate your family and turn off the gas at the meter.


----------



## NHMaster (Dec 21, 2009)

Does the valve need a key or has the handle been removed to gain clearance? Either way, the gas valve must be at the appliance, on the same floor ( not beneath the floor ) and readily accessible. National fuel gas code.


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

log_doc_rob said:


> Just to set the record straight, that valve is a "service" shut off, not an "emergency" shut off. If you have an emergency, you need to evacuate your family and turn off the gas at the meter.


Were talking semantics here log--doc. I think everyone knows what the situation is and the valve were talking about.

Common sense dictates get out immediately. Most people don't even know where their gas meter is and don't have the right tool to shut it off.

I know that for a FACT.


----------



## log_doc_rob (Sep 5, 2009)

I agree that common sense is not common.

That valve is there so you can isolate it from the rest of the gas system so you do not have to turn off gas to the entire home when repairing that appliance. While it is quite apparent to professionals in the gas industry, this is a DIY site and most are not pros and they need to be properly educated.

It is quite common in my area for the isolation valve for gas fireplaces to be placed in a cabinet or it is a keyed valve placed in the wall or floor.


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

log_doc_rob said:


> I agree that common sense is not common.
> 
> That valve is there so you can isolate it from the rest of the gas system so you do not have to turn off gas to the entire home when repairing that appliance. While it is quite apparent to professionals in the gas industry, this is a DIY site and most are not pros and they need to be properly educated.
> 
> It is quite common in my area for the isolation valve for gas fireplaces to be placed in a cabinet or it is a keyed valve placed in the wall or floor.


I agree however if that is the only valve most people associate with the fireplace they would use that as a Emergency Shutoff/ or Just Shutoff.
Not the main at the meter. They would leave that to the Fire Dept to shutoff.


----------



## ausblake (Aug 12, 2009)

Here in TN the key valve shutoff has to be within arms reach of the fireplace opening. Now what equals arm length is up to the inspector I guess.


----------

